# Help:peroneal tendon repair



## sblanchard

A posterior lateral incision was made. Dissection was carried down to the peroneal sheath. The peroneal tendons were identified proximal to the superior retinaculum and followed through their course between the superior and inferior retinaculum and then distal to the inferior retinaculum. Synovectomy was performed; removing moderate amount of synovitis throughout thr tendon sheath. The peroneal brevis tendon was found to be diseased with mucoid appearing tendon and some minimal longitudinal tears. The tendon was debrided and then tublarized with a 4-0 Vicryl. The wound was irrigated thoroughly. The skin was closed with a 2-0 Vicryl in a forward subcuticular stitch. Steri-Strips and sterile dressing wer applied.   

PROCEDURE: LEFT ANKLE PERONEAL TENDON DEBRIDEMENT
                  REPAIR OF TORN PERONEAL BREVIS TENDON

CODE ?

THANK  YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## Nat

look at the 276XX section  

Natalie,CPC


----------



## sblanchard

*Op note*

I was looking atcode 27658


----------

